# August Meeting



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

When?

Where?

I might actually be in town.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting will be at the new Lewsiville store on the 18-th of August at 5PM. Note that the time is not our usual 1 PM. Jeff Senske will be setting up a full blown ADA 2' tank. So far the date and time are as noted above but Jeff and Dane need to confirm once again so we announce this exciting event officially.

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I'll actually be in town that weekend. Fits nicely between a week in Colorado and a week in the Hill Country.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Houstonian guest invited?

Wanted to go check out Dane's new place and watch Jeff scape a tank but Dane didn't mention DFWAPC was going to have their meeting there. Hopefully I can make it up there.


----------



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

Spoke with Jeff today and he is having a show at his Gallery on that Saturday so it has been moved to the 17th. Friday afternoon/evening in our store. I hope this doesn't mess up anyones plans. Everyone is more than welcome to attend Jeff's presentation and I will be more than happy to hose the meeting that Saturday. 

Whatever works best for everyone involved. Jeff will be here Friday night so I am sure most of you will be in attendance 

Ek you and the rest of Houston are personally invited


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting was scheduled a week earlier. I know we all understand that Jeff's a busy guy and can't always be available at all times. So here it is:

DFWAPC CLUB MEETING

DATE & TIME
Sunday, Aug 12, 2007 at 1:00 PM
Please note --> Sunday
Please note --> 1:00PM

TOPIC 
Jeff Senske will be setting up a full blown ADA tank.

LOCATION
The August meeting will be at a new Lewisville fish store - "Rift2Reef".

Directions to the store:

Take Hwy 35 headed North.

Exit FM 407 (also called "Justin") and go West (over 35).

After 3 traffic lights (couple of miles) on you will see the store on the Right.
If you see a Sonic Greasy Fast Food joint you have gone too far.

Phone: 972-317-2341

Note that that's not our usual 3-rd Saturday of the month.

RAFFLE
Seachem has donated several products from their Flourish line. You have to be at the meeting win! There will be some other interesting items to be raffled as well.

See you there,

The DFWAPC


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If someone would like anything ADA at prices like ADG's website (minus the shipping!) please PM Dane. I ordered 2 bags of Aquasoil already, can't beat the deal without shipping 

Also Dane will have quite a few plants from FAN (Florida Aquatic Plant Nurseries). They recently started growing HC on rockwool and also on wood. He should have both as well as many other species of plants.

--Nikolay


----------



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

Like Niko said shoot me a pm if there is anything ADA you are wanting as I will have it at the same prices as ADGshop minus the shipping cost. 

Also if there is anything else you are looking for (drygoods, livestock) etc please feel free to ask. I look forward to meeting everyone. 

Dane
972-317-2341


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Is i the 12th or the 17th? I see niko says on the 12th and Dane says on the 17th.


----------



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

It is the 12th. It was going to be the 17th then we got our heads together and found that the 12th would be best for all parties involved. 

It is going to be this Sunday 8/12 at 1pm.


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey all,

just wanted to say hello as it has been a very long time now.
I really envy you guys. This is the kind of thing I would like to come back for.
Say hello from me to all who attend the meeting.

How are things over there Nicolay?

Pieter


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

For anyone that might be lurking here please read this post to get you motivated to attend this event:
http://dallasfishbox.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1951

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Pieter!

We thought you might have been abducted by Bulgarian illegal immigrants roaming the beautiful Belgian-ian countryside! I see we have been wrong.

Glad to see you here, please visit more often!
--Nikolay


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Pieter.


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

niko said:


> Glad to see you here, please visit more often!
> --Nikolay


It's kind a hard to physically visit for the moment.
I do read most of the posts.

Maybe I can come visit in a couple of months as we are planning to do a big project again in the US.
It will be in Chicago though. At least it's a lot closer already.

Pieter


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

niko said:


> The meeting was scheduled a week earlier. I know we all understand that Jeff's a busy guy and can't always be available at all times. So here it is:
> 
> DFWAPC CLUB MEETING
> 
> ...


Can someone post the physical address of "Rift2Reef" for those of us that live out west? If I take I-35 from where I live and head north, then take the 407 exit and head west, I'll end up in Justin rather than Lewisville.

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

West 1301 Justin Road
Lewisville, 75077

Justing Rd is also called "FM 407" but typing the address above will give you a better map or something as I understand.

--Nikolay


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Niko...that's exactly what I (my Garmin) needed.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Kim,

If you live West then you might want to take I-35W and exit 407 and proceed East.
The store is located a bit West of I35E on 407. Look on the north side of 407. 
I hope that helps some.

Bill Weber


----------



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

The store is a mile away from 35e and I don't know how many miles from 35w. If you are coming from 35e go west on Justin Rd and we are about a mile up on the right.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Thought the meeting was the 18th, I was up in the CO mountains this past weekend. Oh well, maybe next month.


----------

